# I Need Help near tampa, FL



## dccawthon (Jul 5, 2005)

*I need help in Tampa, FL*

Found a pigeon with tags. It looks like it has a broken wing. I don't know who to contact. Please call me if you can help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you, please post the # from the tag?
It would be helpful to locate the owner or club.
For now please keep the bird in a quiet area with a bowl of water and some seeds.

Thanks you

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti,

I called the folks and talked to them a bit. The bird is being kept well and they say that one shoulder/wing doesn't look right. The band number is: AU THP 205 0803.

It's the ALL TAMPA RPC club and Richard Parrino is the secretary (813-886-4508). He lives within 10 miles of them so this bird is close to home. I have already informed them that the owner may not want the bird back--we'll just have to see.

The rescuer works off shift and is somewhat of a day sleeper--I spoke with his mother. I suggested that in the interim they get with the secretary to find a loft close enough to borrow a little bit of regular racer feed from (of course, this bird's loft might only be a mile away--who knows?)

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you very much for the update, Pidgey.
Is the founder willing to keep and care for the bird if the owner doesn't want it back?
If not, we might have to contact some members maybe nearby to care for it.

Thanks again

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti,

That's possible--his mother doesn't know yet what he will do and it'll be his decision. If you want to do any advance looking for a suitable home just in case, their zip code is 33614 so you can use mapquest or something like that to find the locality.

I sent him an email at his mother's request telling him about the possibility that the owner will no longer have a use for the bird and that our policy is to find the bird a good home if it comes to that. She didn't think he'd be very likely to give the bird over to the original owner if that was the case and she's not adverse to keeping it either. They're good people!

For now, we wait and see.

Pidgey


----------



## dccawthon (Jul 5, 2005)

*Reply from founder of 0803 AU THP 2005*

Wow, thanks everyone and to the person (Pidgey I believe) who called that I unfortunately didn't get to speak with.

The Pigeon 0803 AU THP 2005 was returned to his owner. The pigeon did have a wound under one wing, but seemed okay. I kept the pigeon in a metal dog carrier with plenty of water.

I left a message for the club secretary, and he returned my call and got me in contact with the owner. The owner rushed right over to claim the bird. His english was broken so he relayed through his son. The owner said that eagles and other birds of prey tend to wound them a lot. I didn't think to ask the owner if he will destroy the animal at the time, not thinking any owner would ACTUALLY do such a thing. It turned out the owner lives on the next street! So close yet so far away.

You don't actually think he will destroy the bird? Doesn't that fall under animal cruelty or something? I don't know that much about pigeons, and really don't like the idea of destroying an animal just because it can't race or whatever you do with pigeons. Is someone interested in checking in with this guy and if he is going to destroy the animal, maybe finding it a good home? I really don't know how to go about asking since I don't know much about the this racing pigeon stuff. I've never really stopped to look at pigeons, but this was a pretty bird.

Oh yeah, Pidgey I got your email. My mother mentioned what you said about the pigeon, but the owner and his son seemed happy to have it back. Should we K.I.T. with the owner and maybe try and find a new home if he plans on doing that?

If you think he's thinking about doing that and someone did want it for breeding or whatever you do here's how to contact me, and of course Pidgey posted the information about the secretary of the club that the owner belongs to. I won't post the owners direct contact information here, since I don't have permission to do that.

Ways to contact me:

You can email at [email protected], you will receive an auto response asking to confirm that you aren't a computer.

If your going to email, It's actually easier to contact me through my website at SavingMyBills.com click the Support link at the top, then click GO under I Have a Sales Question then fill out the form. That message jumps right to my inbox.


Thanks for all your help,

Thank you pigeons.biz, pigeons.org, and pigeons.com, if the info wasn't there, I'd still be searching.









Darin Cawthon


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, as they're so close, I would keep in touch with the owner and even see if you can come over and monitor its progress. After all, you've got a vested interest in this bird now--you're one of his very best friends! And if it looks bad for the bird, just discreetly ask about it and rescue it from there if need be. Keep us posted and thank you so much for helping this bird!

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Darin and Pidgey.
Lets hope the owner will treat the wounds of this sweet bird and keep him. I think he will, since you mentioned he and his son were happy and excited to find the bird and came over to retrieve him.
Since you have his contact info and live close enough you can check and see how the bird is doing.

Reti


----------

